# Can a cat actually fall in love with another cat



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

I mean, not only physical need. 

I don't think ChingChing is sprayed. We will have to check it out with the vet after I sold one of my beloved set of golf club before we can afford to visit one.

Anyway, ChingChing always like to go outside to meet a black and white cat at our night time. When he's finished with their "business" Ching then willing to come back home.... look exhausted.

We thought its just a animal physical need thing so I didn't take great care. But recently I realise that if the B/W cat is not around Ching just look so lonely and upset... with a sad face. Look like he's keep thinking about the B/W cat like a lover.

Which trigger 2 questions:

1) Can cat fall in love like human?
2) When is the bleeding season for cat? From when and end at when?

Thanks


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> Idon't think ChingChing is sprayed.


Do you mean spayed? 



> 1) Can cat fall in love like human?
> 2) When is the bleeding season for cat? From when and end at when?


Yes, I think cats can fall in love like human's do. And if that's not possible, I beleive they do at least get very attached to other cats in the household if they like them.  By "bleeding", do you mean breeding? I'm not sure what the season really is but if your cat isn't spayed and he is out doing "business" with the other cat, then she is pregnant and now there are going to be a litter of stray kittens. I really hope you are ready for that. Try to get your kitten fixed asap.


----------



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

Yep, spayed and breeding!! :lol: 

Brain + finger fart :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

andylo said:


> 1) Can cat fall in love like human?


As a behavioural ecology student, my professor would be proud of me if I said that we cannot say definitively that animals have emotions. It is possible that they do, but scientifically, since we can't get into their brains, we can't say "that cat is in love" or even "that cat is hungry." I'm sure we all have loads of anecdotal evidence that the cat is hungry :roll: :lol: but we can't say for a fact that the cat feels hunger. Food-deprived, maybe. But I don't _know_ that it is hungry.

Man, I'd better have passed that exam last week! :lol:

I don't really think that ChingChing is "in love" with the other cat the way you or I fall in love - I think cats especially don't tend to make those monogamous relationships the way other species do - but if your kitty isn't fixed, he's probably smelling the hormones from the other cat, and is just trying to follow his biological imperative to get out there and reproduce! If he isn't neutered, then as Heather said, there is a good chance that the other cat may be pregnant. I understand that you may not be in the correct circumstances to adopt a whole other cat and her kittens, but do you think you would be able to at least catch the other cat and bring her to a shelter or something where they can at least fix and find homes for the mom and her babies?

And if ChingChing is a boy, isn't there a way to, err, _see_ whether or not he's fixed?  I just ask because my boyfriend's sister took in a stray, and it was quite obvious at the time that he was intact, whereas after the surgery, things were not so pronounced. Does anyone know?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I believe cats form attachments to other cats; I suppose I'd go so far as to call it "affection," but "falling in love" is such a complex and uniquely human experience that I'd have to say that cats can't do that.  

Cats aren't monogamous; I guess that's my primary argument against. Falling in love requires such a focus on another being that excludes all others. But some animals are monogamous, so that can't be the only test.

Affection, attachment, devotion, love .... yes; in love, no.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

horseplaypen said:


> As a behavioural ecology student, my professor would be proud of me if I said that we cannot say definitively that animals have emotions. It is possible that they do, but scientifically, since we can't get into their brains,


Yes, but we can't do that with humans, either. We can only conclude they have emotions from their behavior in response to external stimuli. Same as humans. The only advantage humans have is they can describe what they feel.

Cats have emotions. Not as complex as humans, but they do have emotions. See _The Nine Emotional Lives of Cats_ by Jeffrey Masson.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

coaster said:


> Not as complex as humans, but they do have emotions. See _The Nine Emotional Lives of Cats_ by Jeffrey Masson.


Yup, I've read it. I believe that animals have emotions too, it's just that we can't say they do. We just talk more about the lifetime fitness benefits of a certain behaviour - if my cat headbutts me, is it because she loves me or is it because she's ensuring that she will continue to receive food and shelter from me? I think it's harder to talk about in domestic animals, because their survival needs are not so immediate.

It's all semantics, I think. We get into a lot of heated debates in class about these things. My professor is fond of pointing out that even if I tell him that I am angry, he still can't say for a fact that I am angry, because his inner knowledge of what it is to be angry is not the same as my definition of anger, so if we can't even agree on whether humans feel the same emotions, how can we begin to define emotions in animals? :? :roll:

I'm sorry, Andy, I think I took us off topic. No more from me!


----------



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

No worries. Its great for me to be able to read these debates. It helps me to look at our cat, and the way to communication in a whole new point of view. 

Might even understand my wife better! :lol:


----------



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

Problem is, that B/W cat is also belong to another household on the same street. Ching "was" the only stray on the street but he's adopted now. 

I was keen to talk to the guys in there but yesterday when I drove pass I don't find them particularly friendly. (At least its what the face so). I have enough pressure from everything around me so I don't feel like taking fences from others at this stage.

Christine just let me knew that she let Ching went out because he wants to! Bloody ****.... I think I better get my act up and sell my golf set ASAP.


[quote="horseplaypen]......but if your kitty isn't fixed, he's probably smelling the hormones from the other cat, and is just trying to follow his biological imperative to get out there and reproduce! If he isn't neutered, then as Heather said, there is a good chance that the other cat may be pregnant. I understand that you may not be in the correct circumstances to adopt a whole other cat and her kittens, but do you think you would be able to at least catch the other cat and bring her to a shelter or something where they can at least fix and find homes for the mom and her babies?

And if ChingChing is a boy, isn't there a way to, err, _see_ whether or not he's fixed?  I just ask because my boyfriend's sister took in a stray, and it was quite obvious at the time that he was intact, whereas after the surgery, things were not so pronounced. Does anyone know?[/quote]


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Victoria, I'd LOVE to take a class with that professor. It's gotta be just a HOOT!! :lol: 

As well, as extremely mentally stimulating. :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

andylo said:


> Might even understand my wife better! :lol:


I'm sure you're just kidding there. Men are genetically incapable of understanding women. :lol:


----------



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

Rise all my arms and legs to agree with you :lol: 



coaster said:


> andylo said:
> 
> 
> > Might even understand my wife better! :lol:
> ...


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

andylo said:


> Might even understand my wife better! :lol:


 :lol: Please don't let your wife know that you're attempting to understand her better based on a thread containing a discussion about an animal behaviour class!! 8O :lol:

And if the other cat is not a stray, I guess there's not much you can do if her owners don't seem willing to have her spayed. Hopefully they will be able to find homes for all the kittens. I know you're getting ChingChing neutered as soon as possible, but maybe you could keep him indoors until then?


----------

